# Polyester Tshirt with Shiny patch after printing



## PKL (Aug 29, 2015)

We are trying to print on 100% Polyester coloured sports type shirts. We've cured the paper imprint problem by using foam underneath the transfer but now we have a shiny square where the foam is. We're using light pressure, 180 degrees C for 35-45 seconds. Has anyone any suggestions?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

180C (356F) is just too hot for polyester garments. It's the high temperature that creates the polyester shine. Your best bet is to change your vinyl to one that cures at around 150C (300F) or less.

The only other option is to have a large enough heat press where the entire garments fits under it. Then the whole shirt will have the shine and will be less noticeable.


----------

